# where there is truth and when there is lies



## rosehalligan (Sep 10, 2012)

hi 
i am havin problems knowing truth from lies ? how does one get when they are lieing ? and then you are the one out to be crazy and seeing and hearing things why? is it just to tell you what you want to hear to shut you up? is it if the truth was told you dont want the fight ? i am a person and i have tought my kids now 20 and 22 and 24 it will be less on you if you are up front then to lie to me i am an easy person ,so my kids learned over the years hey if i work with mom it will be mom helps me and we can be open and nothing to hide for as a mom i knew when there was a story being told . but now i have gave and still give all of me i can and i have lost so much my mom my kids life for just whom i am with like he was ted bundy it hurts me each and every day of my life just wanting to know why? and then i have felt there have been little lies which lead up to big lies no no cheating that i can tell just felt once at his old job but what do you do ? where does it ever stop ? and i am talking of little lies like looking at some dirls who is showing thier **** and i see it but get yelled at you dum **** and goes off the deep end to where its tv and its moives i am to the point i hate me i hate looking in the mirror it all .am i alone on this ? thank you


----------



## DH1971 (Sep 15, 2012)

Most wives will lie right about the time you ask them a question.


----------

